# Best 'free' website...site?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know a lot of people talk about webs.com but are there any others? I've taughted for a long time on starting a website for my pics, goats, etc. just for the fun of it mostly. 
I'd like to be able to update often with lots of pics/links to my flickr albums, etc. 

So who is the best free site to go with?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My art site is with wix.com and my goat site is with weebly.com. I have to say that I like weebly best, it seems faster and it was very easy to put together.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Webs! :laugh: I have a weebly and webs websites...definately prefer webs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too had a webs, now I have weebly..... I like weebly MUCH better! JMO


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

WEEBLY!!! I never upgraded with Webs,and while I had it, I was SOOOO totally FED UP!! Weebly is AWESOME!!!! :greengrin: And no adds to!!!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I really like Weebly.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I had two paid for sites but got away from them to webs. Webs is the only free one I have used but it works pretty good for what I need. I really liked Breederoo as it was very easy to use, but was very pricey. Left breederoo for hostmonster to save money but it was not very easy to set up or update (since not big on website code and did not have the easy software) and still cost money.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I'll check out Weebly and webs as soon as I get a chance to sit down and look them over, can't wait!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck!   

I love webs. I've had a few others, but nothing is more easy for me to manage than my webs account. Plus its an easy address to remember!! Where is the site? on the Webs!!! davyhollow.webs.com


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have our goat site on webs and our landscaping business on weebly, I prefer webs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I am hoping to check them out tomorrow, no time today to sit down and look them over. Can't wait, I've never started a website before, I've thought about having my brother make me a pro type website, but I'm just not really into that kind of stuff, I'd rather have a simple website just for the fun of it anyway, and eventually get my kids invovled in it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I vote weebly. I had webs first but I like weebly way better.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to do webs, but they "updated" a bunch of stuff and their new site builder sucks moldy moose meat. I started building one for a friend on Weebly and it was much nicer and easier. The only reason I still have my webs is because I still have the old builder. If they change it on me, I'm jumping ship and swimming for Weebly.


----------



## BelindaTravis (May 28, 2012)

I am a long time webs user, to me it's really convenient and comfortable one, it has everything that I basically need so works great with me!


----------

